# Photoshop CC Not Connecting



## dppaskewitz (May 15, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble using Photoshop CC? When I try to launch, it wants to connect to the Adobe server to validate my license. But then it says the Adobe servers aren't working or some such. This has been going on since last evening (morning here in the California desert). I'm "chatting" with Adobe now. Umesh has now transferred me to Vismay. Of the Adobe Technical Support.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 15, 2014)

From Vismay:

"Vismay: Yes, I can understand your concern. I am sorry for the inconvenience caused.

"Vismay: We are aware of the issue and apologize for the inconvenience caused to you, Adobe servers are not working as of now and we are working on this, please try after couple of hours."

I guess this is when the folks who are using the standalone copies of version 5 or 6 are saying "I told you so....."


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2014)

Apparently Photoshop CC stands for Photoshop Can't Connect. 

Meanwhile, I'm happily editing a file on CS6.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 16, 2014)

i told you so....


----------



## climber (May 16, 2014)

My PS CC works normally.


----------



## tolusina (May 16, 2014)

From theregister.co.uk.........
_"Adobe has blamed a maintenance failure for the 27-hour outage in its Creative Cloud suite that left video and photo editors unable to log into online services."_

And a related cartoon, mostly work safe.........
http://dieselsweeties.com/archive/3558


----------



## tolusina (May 17, 2014)

Another from theregister.co.uk.......
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/16/cloud_computing_is_fail_and_heres_why/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2014)

I've been using LR today and yesterday. 
while cc mght nt connect, it was my understanding that unless there were a 30 day outage, you could work, even if creative cloud couldn't connect. In fact, I only connect with it about every two or three weeks.


----------

